

Google App Engine OAuth authentication broken since 02/06/13 00:00 - unbehagen
https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=8785

======
unbehagen
No comment yet from anyone at Google after nearly 24 hours. This probably
breaks every App using the builtin authentication. If anyone knows a
workaround, I would appreciate hearing about it!

